# Los Angeles: Blanket waiver for WNBC (NBC New York)



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Got a phone message this evening from DirecTV saying that WNBC is now available to all subscribers in the Los Angeles area, mentioning the fact that you can see "all your favorite NBC shows" 3 hours earlier, plus New York local news and such.

Unfortunately, they're charging $5.99 a month, which is a little much for me to be able to watch Conan O'Brien before I go to bed (pretty much all I'll be watching on NBC this summer) -- but it might come in handy in the fall.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You guys in LA are lucky. It's because both WNBC and KNBC are owned by NBC, and NBC decided to allow DirecTV to offer this service.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Does the offer include the HD national feed for WNBC-NY?

I wonder how this will affect Nielsen ratings for national programs that are viewed 3 hours early (west coast time).


----------



## Banana (Jun 6, 2007)

I Received the same message via voicemail. When I call DirecTV, however, they know nothing about it, and say I am not eligible. I even played the message for them. I have tried the phone number the mesage said to call back, and the number the call came in on. They both appear to go to the main call center.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I got the phone call too. Kinda nifty, but not $5.99 nifty.


----------



## wa6tkq (Dec 8, 2002)

I got the same automated phone call but when I tried to follow through on it I got sidetracked through their phone system. I asked about it via email and got the standard response that Federal law prohibits DIRECTV from providing distant network feeds from New York in areas where they offer local channels. 

At DIRECTV, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

wa6tkq said:


> I got the same automated phone call but when I tried to follow through on it I got sidetracked through their phone system. I asked about it via email and got the standard response that Federal law prohibits DIRECTV from providing distant network feeds from New York in areas where they offer local channels.
> 
> At DIRECTV, the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing.


I find this kinda funny.

I get FOX KSAZ channel 10, OTA HD, however, since I cannot get MPEG4 local HD FOX (I have MPEG2 equipment), I am lucky to get FOX-11 out of LA for, get this -- $ FREE $.

Why is it I get 89 for $FREE$ and you guys have to pay for it ?? Other out of area HD channels?

Something doesnt sound right.


----------



## Banana (Jun 6, 2007)

There was a post in DirecTV's technical forum regarding this. A reply stated the issue was being escallated to obtain clarity. Now the post has been removed (If you search for it, it appears to have been moved to a forum restricted DirecTV tech support employees). Though I had replied to it, while it still existed, and explained I also received the same call, DirecTV has not provided any response, via forum or email.

I don't understand why they seem to refuse to verify or deny the validity of the call.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Never got a call like this in San Diego even though our local NBC station is owned by the network. It might be worth 5.99/mo depending on my conflicts next tv season.


----------



## Banana (Jun 6, 2007)

Contacted DirecTV again today, after hearing in one of their own forums that the CSRs should now have the information, and was able to add it with no problem. While the CSR, who was very friendly and professional, did not seem familiar with it, she was able to locate it within seconds. I believe it is only for the Los Angeles market at the moment. I am guessing this is where they are testing the waters, so to speak.


----------



## rborden (Dec 31, 2004)

It is only for certain zip codes in LA and it does not include the HD feed


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

trainman said:


> Got a phone message this evening from DirecTV saying that WNBC is now available to all subscribers in the Los Angeles area, mentioning the fact that you can see "all your favorite NBC shows" 3 hours earlier, plus New York local news and such.
> 
> Unfortunately, they're charging $5.99 a month, which is a little much...


You can easily make back the $5.99 by watching sporting events 3 hours early and placing an informed bet on the West Coast.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

if it doesn't include the HD feed that's even more of a rip off.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

Why would you pay $6 to watch 1 channel 3 hours earlier? Isn't that why you have a Tivo in the first place?


----------



## bullitt (Feb 13, 2002)

snickerrrrs said:


> Why would you pay $6 to watch 1 channel 3 hours earlier? Isn't that why you have a Tivo in the first place?


  Sometimes you have conflicts during prime time during prime season, especially when you factor in Sporting Events that run right through prime time. 
Besides it's only 1 cup at Starbucks less a month for you Starbuckers.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

snickerrrrs said:


> Why would you pay $6 to watch 1 channel 3 hours earlier? Isn't that why you have a Tivo in the first place?


You have a Tivo that lets you watch shows earlier?


----------



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

ebockelman said:


> You have a Tivo that lets you watch shows earlier?


He must have the Flux capacitor add on. 

Tim S


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

ebockelman said:


> You have a Tivo that lets you watch shows earlier?


Recaping the thread for those just joining us: DirecTV will offer the SD version of WNBC to all viewers in the Los Angeles DMA (and not capable of getting any other neighboring NBC affil OTA) for $5.99 a month.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ParadiseDave said:


> You can easily make back the $5.99 by watching sporting events 3 hours early and placing an informed bet on the West Coast.


that was bad...someone may have actually believed you and lost money lol


----------



## droidd (Apr 18, 2002)

I live in the Washington DC area and I have had both the East Coast (my local NBC affiliate and the the one from NYC) and West Coast (LA) feed from NBC since at least 1996 or 1997. Every year I call DirecTV and try to get West coast feeds from FOX, ABC and CBS with no luck. 

I find having the West Coast NBC very useful because there are time where there is a show on one of the other networks i want to record at the same time as a show on NBC is playing. By having the NBC West feeds I can records and watch both.

I wish the networks were not that uptight about this and realize this could be a benefit to their National advertizers.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

droidd said:


> I wish the networks were not that uptight about this and realize this could be a benefit to their National advertizers.


The networks aren't necessarily uptight, and it's not them preventing you from getting the West Coast broadcasts. The issue is with the local affiliates, who would like you to watch their local commercials. (Even though the Fox affiliate in Washington is owned by News Corp., it's the station's local management and/or the Fox television stations division that's making the decision, and those are separate from the Fox network.)


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

trainman said:


> Unfortunately, they're charging $5.99 a month, which is a little much for me to be able to watch Conan O'Brien before I go to bed (pretty much all I'll be watching on NBC this summer) -- but it might come in handy in the fall.


Now that the new fall season is almost here, I guess I'm the one sucker who ordered this (after playing a game of "Stump the DirecTV CSR," which ended with him exclaiming, "I've never seen that one before!").

Bumped for the benefit of anyone else in L.A. who wants to be able to see "Heroes" as early as 6:00.


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

trainman said:


> Got a phone message this evening from DirecTV saying that WNBC is now available to all subscribers in the Los Angeles area, mentioning the fact that you can see "all your favorite NBC shows" 3 hours earlier, plus New York local news and such.
> 
> Unfortunately, they're charging $5.99 a month, which is a little much for me to be able to watch Conan O'Brien before I go to bed (pretty much all I'll be watching on NBC this summer) -- but it might come in handy in the fall.


I guess I'm blessed... I live in a rural area in Northern Ca. and have been with DTV for 3 years. Being in a rural area, when I signed up they gave me an exemption. Anyway, I get all the east coast feeds ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox as well as the west coast/LA feeds for $2.25 ea. I also get my local feed from Sacramento. My wife has to have these because of scheduling of season passes.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

doesnt it burn you to have to pay 10/month for 'free' tv?


----------



## jimhannon (Aug 25, 2003)

newsposter said:


> doesnt it burn you to have to pay 10/month for 'free' tv?


Yes it does bother me, but it keeps my wife very happy.... and lets face it, a happy wife at $10 a month.... I'll take it.


----------



## SLOmike (Feb 1, 2002)

I wish I didn't have to pay $9 extra per month for LA/NY ABC/NBC/CBS and FOX, but I don't know what I would do without it.

We record most everthing on east coast time and watch it before it airs in the west.
It is great for 9pm shows.

-Mike


----------

